# Distinction In Make-up Artistry from Illamasqua



## bacardibelly (May 9, 2011)

Hi all - I need some help/suggestions in entering the Illamasqua awards. There are some amazingggg prizes - working with Alex Box on a Dazed and confused shoot is what I am hoping to win. Have you all heard of it? I have copied and pasted the press release I received below..
Illamasqua is a brand that has always encouraged self-expression in its purest form, without inhibitions or constraint. That’s why we are proud to be launching the biggest prize in professional make-up art. 

If you see yourself as the next big name in make-up art, if your future lies working on international photo shoots or an award-winning TV series, if you dream of rubbing shoulders with the fashion elite, then this is where you make your mark.
​ ​ ​ Our esteemed judging panel has experience in all the above:​ *Katie Shillingford – *Dazed & Confused Senior Fashion Editor 

*David Horne* – Director of Product Development and the Illamasqua School of Make-Up Art, and ex- Senior Lecturer at the London College of Fashion 

*Christine Blundell* - Academy & BAFTA Award winning make-up artist and hair designer and founder of CB*MA

*Alex Box* – Illamasqua Creative Director, “the world’s most outrageous make-up artist” – Sunday Times Style magazine 

*Spob* – Head of Illamasqua Professional Development and hair and make-up artist on critically and commercially acclaimed films such as Inception and The King’s Speech

*Joseph Corré* – Joint MD of Illamasqua, founder and ex-Creative Director of luxury lingerie label Agent Provocateur 

*Julian Kynaston* – Joint MD and founder of Illamasqua and creative marketing agency Propaganda 


*Pixiwoo -* Make-up blogging phenomenon with over 40 million hits on their videos on YouTube.

Make a name for yourself​ ​ _There are four categories, each carrying it’s own bespoke and prestigious prize …_​ *Graduate*​ [_Graduated by July 2010]_​ Win a week’s internship with Christine Blundell, Academy & BAFTA Award winning make-up artist and hair designer, on her next British film, £5,000 prize money and £500 to spend at a private shopping spree at the Illamasqua Flagship Store.​ ​ *BA Final Year Students*​ [_Graduating by July 2011]_​ Win a day assisting Illamasqua Creative Director Alex Box on a Dazed & Confused fashion shoot published in early 2012, £2,500 prize money and £500 to spend at a private shopping spree at the Illamasqua Flagship Store. Plus your college will receive £2,000 to spend on a bespoke Illamasqua kit of your tutor’s choice.​ ​ *Foundation and 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Year Degree Students *​ Win a two-week internship at Illamasqua Head Quarters - the creative hub of the brand - plus £1,500 prize money and £500 to spend at a private shopping spree at the Illamasqua Flagship Store. Plus your college will receive £2,000 to spend on a bespoke Illamasqua kit of your tutor’s choice.​ ​ ​ *Beauty School/ Make-up Course Students *​ Win a 5-day Mastering Professional Make-up Course at Illamasqua’s School of Make-up Art, plus £1,000 prize money and £500 to spend at a private shopping spree at the Illamasqua Flagship Store.​ ​ *And…*​ In December the winners from each of the four categories will have their winning creations running on Dazed Digital viewed by millions all over the globe.​ 

*How Do You Get Involved?*

Firstly you need to sign up as a professional member at the Illamasqua website –www.illamasqua.com/professional – before the 31[SUP]st[/SUP] May 2011 to be eligible. The application form and brief will be available from 1[SUP]st[/SUP] April online and will ask you to create two make-up looks, one beauty, and one fantasy, of your choice. 
​ *There are three stages to this competition *

*1. Photographic*
This is where the judging panel will pick the top four finalists from each category – 16 finalists in all. These finalists will be asked to attend …

*2. Live Competition*
This will take place at Illamasqua’s Flagship store at 20 Beak St, London W1 [15[SUP]th[/SUP]/16[SUP]th[/SUP] October 2011] where floor judges will assess the finalists as they create a specific, to be revealed Illamasqua theme, which will be marked on technical skill, professionalism and hygiene. The final looks will then be judged by the curtain judges away from the make-up artist contestants to assess purely on technical and creative skill. 

*3. Public Vote*
This will be run through Illamasqua.com. Winners announced 1[SUP]st[/SUP] November 2011.

_The Winner in each category will be based upon highest score accumulated from the judging panel and public vote._

*How Do You Enter?*

This competition is only open to students and recent graduates who have registered and been accepted as an Illamasqua Professional member at www.illamasqua.com/professional. 

All applicants must have completed a recognized make-up course – full details at www.illamasqua.com/professional 

*Please note that only professional members who have registered by 31[SUP]st[/SUP] May  2011 are eligible. *

All new and existing members will be sent the competition application pack after this date, and will include more detail on this fantastic competition.

*For more information:*​ ​ * [email protected] [email protected]*​ ​ *or visit Illamasqua.com/professional*​


----------

